# Use of Bedliner products to stop Roof Leaks



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

what kind of roof material are you talking about? metal, torch down, asphalt shingles? i dont think that applying a bunch of goop is a good method for repairing a roof. the best way is to find what is causing the leak such as a nail backing out through or bad flashing and repair it correctly. maybe its time for a new roof.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I've heard it is good on waffles also. Heard that, yes I did. Heard that on the Internet. Heard it on many forums so it must be true.:thumbup:

But have you heard it from any roofing companies? Have you seen it in any major roofing company ads? Has it been on the news? Maybe an ad in this month's issue of "Tough Truck Roofing Magazine".


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

ad = advertisement, add = 2+2 Bud.

DM


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Fixed it!

I guess you know when the mind of a genius shifts into high gear and begins to smoke simple little mistakes get overlooked. Thanks for the spelling lesson.

How about "Big Foot Roofing"? Or, "Ram Tough Shingling Company"?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

You were just concentrating too much on being a comedian and not enough on your spelling. :laughing:

DM


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

No it was my Spell Check that wasn't getting with the program. Aren't Spell Checks supposed to be mind-readers? Stupid Spell Check.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

That's why I like Opera browser, it DOES read minds and spell checks just fine!

DM


----------



## famousredhead (Jul 17, 2011)

mustangmike3789 said:


> what kind of roof material are you talking about? metal, torch down, asphalt shingles? i dont think that applying a bunch of goop is a good method for repairing a roof. the best way is to find what is causing the leak such as a nail backing out through or bad flashing and repair it correctly. maybe its time for a new roof.



It's metal and it's only 5 yrs. old. No rust anywhere. Just a bad roofing job. We are trying to find one more Hail Mary and then we are calling a "Pro", which in Costa Rica is a joke. Everyone tells me to wait until the rain stops and they will come out and see what the problem is, but by that time "Manana" comes around and they get here, everything is all dried up and then we are told, they will come back when it rains. I'm telling you...a JOKE! So you are basically better off DIY!


----------



## Comedian Smartass (5 mo ago)

Bud Cline said:


> I've heard it is good on waffles also. Heard that, yes I did. Heard that on the Internet. Heard it on many forums so it must be true.👍
> 
> But have you heard it from any roofing companies? Have you seen it in any major roofing company ads? Has it been on the news? Maybe an ad in this month's issue of "Tough Truck Roofing Magazine".


I w


Bud Cline said:


> I've heard it is good on waffles also. Heard that, yes I did. Heard that on the Internet. Heard it on many forums so it must be true.👍
> 
> But have you heard it from any roofing companies? Have you seen it in any major roofing company ads? Has it been on the news? Maybe an ad in this month's issue of "Tough Truck Roofing Magazine".


It'd be nice if it would work on smart ass wise cracks! 
I'd apply some right here!
10,000 comedians out of work and you find someone on here trying to be one!


----------



## Comedian Smartass (5 mo ago)

And doubt a roofing company would advertise that a $65 can of bed liner would fix a leaky roof!
Rhino shield and shark coatings are just two of many companies here in the south that spray coat roof's mainly to help insulate your home


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Your not going to like the cost, prep and tools for using bed liner. I did it once and was not happy or satisfied with the results. I get the pros to put it on now.

I would get some Henry's wet roof patch and go after it. Or like I see in a lot of pic from the island get a big blue tarp and cover the roof.


----------

